
The BBC Microcomputer and me, 30 years down the line - dotBen
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15969065
======
acqq
Funny the article doesn't mention the greatest influence:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acorn_Computers>

All the chips in todays smartphones have origins in the company which made BBC
Micro. Those guys should have been interviewed.

